# Why Won't My Pine Trees Grow?



## pippy1994 (Mar 8, 2015)

I'm trying so hard to create a miniature Pine Tree forest, it was going well until one day they would no longer grow. Normal saplings grow in the area fine, but as soon as I try to plant a pine tree it just dies.
How can I get them to grow? DX

I also have the same problems with bushes, and it always happens when I want to build a hedge and I just need 1 more bush to fill in the gap, but it ends up dying. Come on.... it's just 1 more bush.... why does it have to be so difficult? e_o


----------



## lithiumlatte (Mar 8, 2015)

Cedar saplings can only grow in the north half of your town.  As for the bushes, it's probably that it's got no space around it for 'sunlight'? you have to grow them in a left-to-right way


----------



## daniduckyface (Mar 8, 2015)

Pine trees are only able to grow in the north half of your town. If there are too many bushes in one area some might not grow :/

- - - Post Merge - - -

ninja'd


----------



## Sherra (Mar 8, 2015)

lithiumlatte said:


> Cedar saplings can only grow in the north half of your town.  As for the bushes, it's probably that it's got no space around it for 'sunlight'? you have to grow them in a left-to-right way



This, and starts can only grow in rows of 12. The 13th will die.


----------



## pippy1994 (Mar 8, 2015)

lithiumlatte said:


> Cedar saplings can only grow in the north half of your town.  As for the bushes, it's probably that it's got no space around it for 'sunlight'? you have to grow them in a left-to-right way



Oh I never knew that, learn something new everyday. XD
Well I guess that explains why the trees won't grow.

I guess I'll have to keep fiddling with the bushes until I get it right. Thanks for the help.


----------



## matt (Mar 8, 2015)

Trees planted in the below format the middle will die

X X X

X X X

X X X


----------

